# I went for a walk in a cemetery today



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

I went exploring today - in a cemetery. Our city is approaching 500 years old, and thought I would go see what I was told is the oldest local cemetery. It's probably about 6 acres, and stuffed with tombs. Lots of flowers, trees and plants but no signs of any grass.










Surprise! They "renovate" the cemetery every now and then, which means out you go, and a fresh one takes the place of their predecessor. The oldest graves we could find marked were dated in the 1870s and 1880s. 

The cemetery has apparently also changed their policies from perpetuity to fixed times in residence. (some older grave stones have "Perpetuity" carved into the lower parts of the stone). Other family plots had perpetuity marked, and three or four names from different generations added on the headstones - maybe the family recycles the family plot too.

My friend told me that you now pay for 7 years use of the space, and then either pay for the following 7 years, or out they go. Guess it depends on the survivors economic abilities, and their memory to pay in time.

There were mostly above ground crypts, but the workers had several new holes prepared. It looks like 3 layers below in the sotano, and then maybe two or three plantas added later above ground. No giant mausoleums, but many small ones.

There weren't paths between rows, the graves are not all in lines, and some were not even straight to the row. I guess if there's room, then in they go. Maybe 12" of space on all sides for people to pass through. Lots of plain steel markers overlaid on a steel cross with the information painted on, instead of a stone. Some graves in disrepair or with the covers caving in.

The place looked like a busy little enterprise too. There were probably 20-25 men working inside either doing cleanup or as albaniles preparing or repairing graves. Another 2 or 3 women selling or placing flowers. Bathrooms, a covered chapel area, and an office too.

During early November, it's crawling with people. 20 vendors out front selling flowers, candles, food and drinks. Hundreds of cars and 20 or 30 cops directing traffic for the Day of the Dead remembrances. RIP all. Thanks for letting me visit. (PS - I wanted to visit once before, but another friend refused to go in, claiming he was afraid of fantasmas (ghosts) there).

Also, didn't see any stones like this:











-


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GringoCArlos said:


> I went exploring today - in a cemetery. Our city is approaching 500 years old, and thought I would go see what I was told is the oldest local cemetery. It's probably about 6 acres, and stuffed with tombs. Lots of flowers, trees and plants but no signs of any grass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed this post. If you go back on November 2, take notes and tell us what you see. There should be plenty of _fantasmas_ to chat with then!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

November first Jocotepec 2009 - couple fotos on blog

November 1st is not only called the Día de los Inocentes but also the Día de los Angelitos (All Saints Day) and the Día para Lipiar. November 1st is the day before Día de los Muertos and the streets are filled with flowers (real and plastic), wreaths, toys and food. November 1st is for remembrance of deceased infants and children but also a day to clean grave sites and buy the appropriate gifts for your loved ones that have passed on.

So Marilyn and I walked up to the Panteon (cemetery) yesterday to look around and it was mostly people cleaning and placing flowers. Amazed at the amounts of money spent and not spent on the grave sites. There might be a mound of dirt with a cross right next to a marble edificio. 

Día de los Inocentes


----------

